# Roboter / Cyborg / Metallkörper erstellen



## Transmitter (21. August 2004)

Hi 

Ich will aus einen Foto einen metallischen Körper erstellen.

Hier das:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=162276
habe ich schon gefunden, aber irgendwie kommt dabei nicht das raus, was ich mir so vorstelle.

Sowas in der Art:













Das ganze sollte aber wie glattes Metall aussehen und die Details der Klamotten / Körperformen nicht überlagern, so als hätte man einen Wolken / Motion Blur Layer drüber gepackt und fertig.

Kann mir da jemand Tips geben?
Habe das Gefühl, dass es mit Stein leichter ist 
( http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161006 )
Konnte es jedenfalls nicht für Metall umsetzen.

Danke schon mal
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## otherside (21. August 2004)

Hallo.

Das was du dir da vorstellst ist niocht so leicht. Die Bilder welche du angehängt hast sind ganz klar mit einem 3-D Programm gemacht worden.

Hast du vielleicht eine Metall textur, die du dann wie im Stein-Tut anwenden kannst?

MFG


----------



## Transmitter (21. August 2004)

Ich habe ein paar Texturen ausprobiert, aus PS, aus einem Tut, aber irgendwie will das nicht werden.

Hatte schon befürchtet, dass das so in der Art nur mit Charakterdesign klappen würde .. 
Es muss ja nicht ganz 100% sein und das Bild wird auch nicht größer als 600px, von daher geht das auch noch, deswegen habe ich gehofft, PS kann da doch was ausrichten.


----------

